# Severums 'On Parade'



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Not to be outdone by the gold Severums that were highlighted yesterday, other Severum species in another tank (150G) convinced me that they should have equal exposure time. They promised that they would dress in their finest and I couldn't resist their offer. Here they are - some other 'Severums on parade'. The 'efasciatus' and 'notatus' are patiently waiting their turn someday soon.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

So freaking jealous right now, your S.A. always overshadow your C.A. IMO, no contest.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Beautiful Severums, are they f1 and then do you keep the Fry to keep the your stock going. If you order them online what website. It's okay if you don't want to share, your fish are always beautiful, that's talent.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Cichlidman14 said:


> Beautiful Severums, are they f1 and then do you keep the Fry to keep the your stock going. If you order them online what website. It's okay if you don't want to share, your fish are always beautiful, that's talent.


I always like to have a few extras. I started with 4 wild caught H. severus (1M, 3F) and when they first spawned I raised an additional 4 F1s (3M, 1F) to even the count. Four of the Rotkeils are of unknown background (3M 1F) and I have another 4 that are WC (2M, 2F). They were shipped as 'corbata roja' (red necktie) from the supplier. My 'efasciatus' (2M, 3F) are domestic stock, and my 'notatus' (2M, 2F) are F1s. The gold severums are young from the normal coloration 'efasciatus' pair. They throw 2/3 normal, 1/3 gold. The only ones that I'm raising right now is an 'efasciatus' spawn, about 10 weeks old.



walzon1 said:


> So freaking jealous right now, your S.A. always overshadow your C.A. IMO, no contest.


Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## POPSS (Aug 24, 2013)

just wonderful!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

POPSS said:


> just wonderful!! thanks for sharing!


You're welcome. Glad you like them.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok thanks, ur fish are always at their best


----------



## stizos (Aug 2, 2013)

notho2000 said:


> Not to be outdone by the gold Severums that were highlighted yesterday, other Severum species in another tank (150G) convinced me that they should have equal exposure time. They promised that they would dress in their finest and I couldn't resist their offer. Here they are - some other 'Severums on parade'. The 'efasciatus' and 'notatus' are patiently waiting their turn someday soon.


Beautiful fish!!!
Do you have information on the taxonomy of Heros? What specie of a gold Severums?


----------



## stizos (Aug 2, 2013)

my Rotkeil not bright


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

stizos said:


> Beautiful fish!!!
> Do you have information on the taxonomy of Heros? What specie of a gold Severums?


The gold severums are Heros efasciatus. My adult pair of 'normal' efasciatus throws about 1/4 golds, the rest green.These are grow outs from a spawn a year or so ago.


----------



## stizos (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you! We are waiting for "Efasciatus" and "Notatus"


----------



## stizos (Aug 2, 2013)

notho2000 said:


> The gold severums are Heros efasciatus. My adult pair of 'normal' efasciatus throws about 1/4 golds, the rest green.These are grow outs from a spawn a year or so ago.


I beg your pardon!
Do I understand correctly that Rotkeil - this is also a form of color Heros efasciatus.
Russian forums on a lot of confusion.


----------



## stizos (Aug 2, 2013)

notho2000 said:


> Not to be outdone by the gold Severums that were highlighted yesterday, other Severum species in another tank (150G) convinced me that they should have equal exposure time. They promised that they would dress in their finest and I couldn't resist their offer. Here they are - some other 'Severums on parade'. The 'efasciatus' and 'notatus' are patiently waiting their turn someday soon.


Give a name?


----------



## jmty (Sep 3, 2013)

wondefull looking fish,you got me started on this severum ,just looking at your fish,now how can you sex super red severums.thanks


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

stizos said:


> I beg your pardon!
> Do I understand correctly that Rotkeil - this is also a form of color Heros efasciatus.
> Russian forums on a lot of confusion.


This is what I have read as well. Although the body coloration is more of a turquoise than my 'efasciatus'



stizos said:


> Give a name?


This is Heros severus, the mouthbrooding severum



jmty said:


> wondefull looking fish,you got me started on this severum ,just looking at your fish,now how can you sex super red severums.thanks


Thanks "jmty". The super reds are a line bred fish, so I'm not entirely sure how they reliably show sexual differences. I believe the males generally should show more red, probably have vermiculations (ie squiggly lines) on the gill plates, are larger for the same age, and have longer, more pointed and flowing fins. And you can always vent them.


----------



## stizos (Aug 2, 2013)

Our forums write that it Heros severus sp mouthbreeder


----------



## Granman (Oct 24, 2013)

Beautiful fish, I'm inspired! I'm new to the hobby and am fumbling my way thru, but trying really hard to do it right. I'm envious.
Thanks


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Granman said:


> Beautiful fish, I'm inspired! I'm new to the hobby and am fumbling my way thru, but trying really hard to do it right. I'm envious.
> Thanks


Thanks. It's a great hobby/passtime to get involved in. Good luck!
Jim


----------



## stizos (Aug 2, 2013)

notho2000 said:


> ... The 'efasciatus' and 'notatus' are patiently waiting their turn someday soon.


Good day! 
You promised to show their 'efasciatus' and 'notatus'. 
My 'Rotkeyl' began to gain color. 
What can you say about this fish?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Your sp. Rotkiel are coming along nicely. Hopefully the intensity of color will tend to increase. Here are some pics of H. efasciatus and notatus.


H. efasciatus male


H. notatus male


notatus pair, male right/female left


efasciatus pair


Two Rotkiel males


----------



## jmty (Sep 3, 2013)

Can you name those by pictures , will love to have 
That parade in my tank, thanks.


----------



## wildcaught dutchman (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice species of heros.I like heros myself.I do have a young pair of Irinina.I really like them!!


----------

